# Setting Up my B&W Tegu Hatchling



## BKing (Jun 19, 2019)

So I finally have my baby Tegu (1-2 weeks old) and he is adorable. I am already falling in love and its only been like 10 hrs!


But the dealer did not tell me when he shipped and now I'm rushing to prepare his enclosure because he arrived unexpectedly.

I got him a 75-gallon tank (I went big now so I won't have to swap tanks later) , a log to hide in, a corner water bowl, thermo/hydrometer (cheap one from petsmart, the verdict is still out on it), real drift wood, and the UVB light with a cyprus/coco mix as bedding.

I messed up in only getting the UVB light and I'm using a heater to heat my room until I stop and pick up an actual heat lamp(very temporary, I hate that I'm at work now and can't get this situated!). With that, I want to make sure I get the right one! *Can you all please show me your lighting set up and wattage? Most importantly wattage.*

He is also barely eating but I read up on this and it seems to be normal after travel. *Advice on what to feed hatchlings please! *so far I've tried superworms and egg yolk and he's only tasted some of the yolk so far. *How long can they go without eating? I will be using the 'updated food list' thread (https://www.tegutalk.com/threads/updated-food-list.16510/) as my shopping list. 

when should I use the calcium dust and how often?
*
I read that its best to kill the superworms as they can eat through their stomach. (True or False? my first mind is telling me true or false, at his age its best to kill them and spare myself the risk)

I am nervous and want to be a good mom so any other advice or recommendations please send them!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 19, 2019)

I only use a 100w basking bulb and have used Komodo, Exoterra which both seamed suffice for my 120 x 150 x 60 cm enclosure.

Alpha would only eat bugs when he was small but that doesn't mean all are the same just keep offering and organ meats are a good incentive .... Don't worry about eating s/he will eat when ready no healthy animal is going to starve its self.

dust with calcium every meal.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 19, 2019)

Look under general there are stickies for all your questions just remember he’ll grow out of that 75 is about 4-6 months


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 19, 2019)

To that, I add that the necessary thermal gradient is all but absent in a 75 g. tank.


----------



## Debita (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes to what Zyn said - they grow fast from being OK in a 75 gal tank. Way faster than you think. 

I got my baby about 2 months ago - she's now about 6 months old and is 24", and 2.2 lbs. She was 17" when I got her. That's fast! Not saying all this to cause headaches, but I think you're way below size on the tank, and it's not just going to be size probs. I can only imagine that being in too much heat all the time would stress their entire systems/heart. Tanks are mostly measured in feet!!

There is supposed to be a gradient temp in their homes that give them 3 separate ranges of temps. Walter1 is right - if you put your 100w bulb to get the basking temp right, you'll have too much heat that it won't be able to get away from. 

Good luck, and start planning your 8'x4'x4' home. I don't even know how many gallons that is, (husband says it's 489 gals) but it's more than 6X what you have.
(So sorry!)

As for the live superworms being a problem - I've heard that's a joke - the worms can't even survive seconds in water, and I've watched my young one chomp them down. They just aren't that alive after the first bite, much less the 3rd. (Good news there huh?)


----------



## BKing (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Yea the tank is temporary for sure. I have someone lined up to help build me one in the future already. my baby is only about 4-5 inches right now (cutest little thing ever!) so he has plenty of room and I have a while before thats a concern of mine ( fast growth and size is one of the many reasons I fell in love with this breed! lol). 

I will go look through the threads for more info but i finally got the 100w and uvb dual dome light kit and he is already noticeably more active and he ate some chicken!! Tried to film it (my childs first meal LOL) but was too excited to pick up my phone. 


Now I just want him to warm up to me because once hes in my hand he seems to be fine and very calm but hes very skittish during the intial reach for him. I leave him alone most of the day and offer him food twice a day.

you all were very helpful! Alpha, Walter, Debita & Zyn! Thank you and catch me in the B&W Discussions!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yep, sit back and watch him grow. Especially noticeable from hatchling time.


----------



## bocacash (Jun 27, 2019)

Congrats...gu's are the BEST...most rewarding !

"Now I just want him to warm up to me because once hes in my hand he seems to be fine and very calm but hes very skittish during the initial reach for him."

That 'skittish' behavior is most likely from you having to reach into the tank from ABOVE ! When small, their predators come from above...instinct is powerful. All the more reason to build/get a side opening habitat as soon as possible...so you both are on the same level ! Good luck !


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 30, 2019)

I wouldnt take your tegu out of the cage. It's sad you have a top open for this reason. Birds eat tegus and tegus are hard wired to run from shadows. Some say it's not a big deal but your tegu is wild and you will never break this action. As they get older it gets less severe but they are always skittish from things coming from the top. It took alot to not take mine out of the cage during the green phase but I am glad I followed through. It's for it's own safety it stays in some type of encloser. If not in cage than in a tote or bathtub with high walls so it cant jump out. Transport in a tote from cage to tub or w.e but dont just have it out. You will be suprised at just how fast it can move lol pic Is from today mine is now big enough I have no worries other than it going under the bed lol. Small tegus can go anywhere though
best of luck and enjoy


----------

